# Springtime in Islamberg...



## Gypsy (May 13, 2007)

Anyone still think terrorists aren't here?  I fail to understand why this place is allowed to be...

http://www.canadafreepress.com/2007/paul-williams051107.htm

Radical Muslim paramilitary compound flourishes in upper New York state
By Paul L. Williams Ph.D., (author of THE DAY OF ISLAM)

With the able assistance of Douglas Hagmann, Bill Krayer and Michael Travis

Friday, May 11, 2007 


Dr. Paul Williams at the entrance of Islamberg 
Situated within a dense forest at the foothills of the Catskill Mountains on the outskirts of Hancock, New York, Islamberg is not an ideal place for a summer vacation unless, of course, you are an exponent of the Jihad or a fan of Osama bin Laden.

The 70 acre complex is surrounded with "No trespassing" signs; the rocky terrain is infested with rattlesnakes; and the woods are home to black bears, coyotes, wolves, and a few bobcats. 


Muslim Lane 
The entrance to the community is at the bottom of a very steep hill that is difficult to navigate even on a bright sunny day in May. The road, dubbed Muslim Lane, is unpaved and marred by deep crevices that have been created by torrential downpours. On a wintry day, few, save those with all terrain vehicles, could venture forth from the remote encampment.

A sentry post has been established at the base of the hill.

The sentry, at the time of this visit, is an African American dressed in Islamic garb - - a skull cap, a prayer shawl, and a loose fitting shalwat kameez. He instructs us to turn around and leave. "Our community is not open to visitors," he says.

Behind the sentry and across a small stream stand dozens of inhabitants of the compound - - the men wearing skull caps and loose fitting tunics, the women in full burqa. They appear ready to deal with any unauthorized intruders.

The hillside is blighted by rusty trailers that appear to be without power or running water and a number of outhouses. The scent of raw sewage is in the air.

The place is even off limits to the local undertaker who says that he has delivered bodies to the complex but has never been granted entrance. "They come and take the bodies from my hearse. They won't allow me to get past the sentry post. They say that they want to prepare the bodies for burial. But I never get the bodies back. I don't know what's going on there but I don't think it's legal."

On the other side of the hill where few dare to go is a tiny village replete with a make-shift learning center (dubbed the "International Quranic Open University"); a trailer converted into a Laundromat; a small, green community center; a small and rather squalid grocery store; a newly constructed majid; over forty clapboard homes; and scores of additional trailers.



It is home to hundreds - - all in Islamic attire, and all African-Americans. Most drive late model SUVs with license plates from Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, South Carolina, and Tennessee. The locals say that some work as tollbooth operators for the New York State Thruway, while others are employed at a credit card processing center that maintains confidential financial records.

While buzzing with activity during the week, the place becomes a virtual hive on weekends. The guest includes arrivals from the inner cities of New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania and, occasionally, white-robed dignitaries in Ray-Bans from the Middle East. 

Venturing into the complex last summer, Douglas Hagmann, an intrepid investigator and director of the Northeast Intelligence Service, came upon a military training area at the eastern perimeter of the property. The area was equipped with ropes hanging from tall trees, wooden fences for scaling, a make-shift obstacle course, and a firing range. Hagmann said that the range appeared to have been in regular use. 

Islamberg is not as benign as a Buddhist monastery or a Carmelite convent. Nearly every weekend, neighbors hear sounds of gunfire. Some, including a combat veteran of the Vietnam War, have heard the bang of small explosives. None of the neighbors wished to be identified for fear of "retaliation." "We don't even dare to slow down when we drive by," one resident said. "They own the mountain and they know it and there is nothing we can do about it but move, and we can't even do that. Who wants to buy a property near that?"

Islamberg's Grocery Store

Islamberg's Grocery Store 
The complex serves to scare the bejeesus out of the local residents. "If you go there, you better wear body armor," a customer at the Circle E Diner in Hancock said. "They have armed guards and if they shoot you, nobody will find your body."

At Cousins, a watering hole in nearby Deposit, a barfly, who didn't wish to be identified, said: "The place is dangerous. You can hear gunfire up there. I can't understand why the FBI won't shut it down."

Islamberg is a branch of Muslims of the Americas Inc., a tax-exempt organization formed in 1980 by Pakistani cleric Sheikh Mubarak Ali Gilani, who refers to himself as "the sixth Sultan Ul Faqr," Gilani, has been directly linked by court documents to Jamaat ul-Fuqra or "community of the impoverished," an organization that seeks to "purify" Islam through violence. 



Though primarily based in Lahore, Pakistan, Jamaat ul-Fuqra has operational headquarters in New York and openly recruits through various social service organizations in the U.S., including the prison system. Members live in hamaats or compounds, such as Islamberg, where they agree to abide by the laws of Jamaat ul-Fuqra, which are considered to be above local, state and federal authority. Additional hamaats have been established in Hyattsville, Maryland; Red House, Virginia; Falls Church, Virginia; Macon, Georgia; York, South Carolina; Dover, Tennessee; Buena Vista, Colorado; Talihina, Oklahoma; Tulane Country, California; Commerce, California; and Onalaska, Washington. Others are being built, including an expansive facility in Sherman, Pennsylvania.

Before becoming a citizen of Islamberg or any of the other Fuqra compounds, the recruits - - primarily inner city black men who became converts in prison - - are compelled to sign an oath that reads: "I shall always hear and obey, and whenever given the command, I shall readily fight for Allah's sake." 

In the past, thousands of members of the U.S. branches of Jamaat ul-Fuqra traveled to Pakistan for paramilitary training, but encampments, such as Islamberg, are now capable of providing book-camp training so raw recruits are no longer required to travel abroad amidst the increased scrutiny of post 9/11.

Over the years, numerous members of Jamaat ul-Fuqra have been convicted in US courts of such crimes as conspiracy to commit murder, firebombing, gun smuggling, and workers' compensation fraud. Others remain leading suspects in criminal cases throughout the country, including ten unsolved assassinations and seventeen fire-bombings between 1979 and 1990.

The criminal charges against the group and the criminal convictions are not things of the past. In 2001, a resident of a California compound was charged with first-degree murder in the shooting of a sheriff's deputy; another was charged with gun-smuggling' and twenty-four members of the Red House community were convicted of firearms violations.

By 2004 federal investigators uncovered evidence that linked both the DC "sniper killer" John Allen Muhammed and "Shoe Bomber" Richard Reid to the group and reports surfaced that Wall Street Journal reporter Daniel Pearl was captured and beheaded in the process of attempting to obtain an interview with Sheikh Gilani in Pakistan.

Even though Jamaat ul-Fuqra has been involved in terror attacks and sundry criminal activities, recruited thousands of members from federal and state penal systems, and appears to be operating paramilitary facilities for militant Muslims, it remains to be placed on the official US Terror Watch List. On the contrary, it continues to operate, flourish, and expand as a legitimate nonprofit, tax-deductible charity.


----------



## Typhoon (May 13, 2007)

The Hancock-Deposit area is along an excellent stretch of the East Branch of the Delaware River. I have friends who used to trout fish there a lot... 



> I fail to understand why this place is allowed to be...


Who knows. Maybe there haven't been any actual crimes committed on premises; although from what the article said that is highly doubtful....


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2007)

_IF_ this is all true, I would like to think some govt dept has their eye on this.

Which reminds me we should ban gun ownership, because it has no validity in this modern age.


----------



## Gypsy (May 13, 2007)

There are some pictures at the link, along with some article links at the bottom...


----------



## Typhoon (May 13, 2007)

> Which reminds me we should ban gun ownership...


The guys I knew who fished that section of the river did, in fact, carry. Of course they were probably more worried about bears back then...


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2007)

Good for them.

Islamberg sounds like a good place for an old scout to sharpen some rusty skills...


----------



## 104TN (May 13, 2007)

FWIW I have a lot of reservations about the validity of this piece.

I am very familiar with the Dover, TN area and lets just say people not conforming to the white Anglo-Saxon Protestant archetype are not well tolerated by the local "whites only" club.


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2007)

RLK said:


> FWIW I have a lot of reservations about the validity of this piece.
> 
> I am very familiar with the Dover, TN area and lets just say people not conforming to the white Anglo-Saxon Protestant archetype are not well tolerated by the local "whites only" club.



Boy, we round these parts ain't about to be thinking kindly to them there remarks...
--------------
I thought the same thing you did when I read it.

However it should be looked into, abiding by the constitution, and if that doesn't work, send me


----------



## Gypsy (May 14, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> , and if that doesn't work, send me



Don't forget your daypack.


----------



## 104TN (May 14, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Boy, we round these parts ain't about to be thinking kindly to them there remarks...
> --------------
> I thought the same thing you did when I read it.
> 
> However it should be looked into, abiding by the constitution, and if that doesn't work, send me



Dover is one of those places with a very active/open Klan and where participation is the norm, not the exception. The minority population there is 0. A black teen was beaten to within an inch of his life only a couple months ago while filling his tank with gas on his way through...across the street from the police station. I have been wrong before but my gut feeling is that the reception for a group of minorities like the one described above would be less than, shall I say, "cordial."


----------



## Polar Bear (May 14, 2007)

RLK said:


> I am very familiar with the Dover, TN .


 
What does Dover have to do with the Catskills did I miss something.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 14, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> What does Dover have to do with the Catskills did I miss something.



*Additional hamaats have been established in Hyattsville, Maryland; Red House, Virginia; Falls Church, Virginia; Macon, Georgia; York, South Carolina; Dover, Tennessee; Buena Vista, Colorado; Talihina, Oklahoma; Tulane Country, California; Commerce, California; and Onalaska, Washington. Others are being built, including an expansive facility in Sherman, Pennsylvania.*

I can understand where RLK is coming from, however, these clowns could easily purchase a huge chunk of land in the country through a third party and quietly occupy it.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 14, 2007)

Falls Church, Macon, ...Don't believe it


----------



## rangerpsych (May 14, 2007)

Macon?

they're fucked.  They'd get their asses kicked by a bunch of high school kids, let alone hardcore south will rise again types.


----------



## Looon (May 14, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Don't forget your daypack.


hahahahahahahahaahahhaahahahahaha


----------



## Marauder06 (May 14, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Don't forget your daypack.



Excellent crossthreading


----------



## rhea (May 14, 2007)

What's the difference between Les Aspin and Janet Reno?





























Janet Reno is not afraid to use tanks!!  Viva Waco!!


----------



## Gypsy (May 14, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Excellent crossthreading



Why thank you, Sir.


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2007)

I hate you guys...

Polar Bear, WTF?


----------



## Polar Bear (May 14, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Polar Bear, WTF?


 
???????


----------



## rangerpsych (May 15, 2007)

nice av captain retardo

lol


----------



## medicchick (May 15, 2007)

Larry Boy to the rescue!!!


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> ???????







rangerpsych said:


> nice av captain retardo
> 
> lol



Exactly!  lol :doh:


----------



## Queen Beach (May 15, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> nice av captain retardo
> 
> lol


 


medicchick said:


> Larry Boy to the rescue!!!


 


pardus762 said:


> Exactly! lol :doh:


 
X4  LMAO

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showpost.php?p=56020&postcount=22


----------



## 104TN (May 15, 2007)

If he can't pick up on a location in a news article, do you really think he's gonna notice his avatar?


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2007)

LOL!


----------

